# Game 73: Nets @ Knicks--04.01.05



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Fri Apr 1, 2005
8:00 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney






































Jason Kidd/Jacque Vaughn/Vince Carter/Nenad Krstic/Jason Collins

Notes: Nets are coming off a huge win over the Clippers and are still trying to get a spot for the playoffs.</center>

*Game Thread Stolen from Weasel... (with permission)

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

someone should remind kidd about marbuys "best PG in the league" comment a few months back, you know, right before the knicks lost 12 games in a row or something like that. Seems like one of those things kidd wouldn't acknowledge, but would have in the back of his head and step up his game.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

There are few things in basketball I enjoy more then seeing the Nets whoop the Knicks. :boxing:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



PSUmtj112 said:


> There are few things in basketball I enjoy more then seeing the Nets whoop the Knicks. :boxing:


That little icon reminded me....remember how Tim Thomas wanted to box Kenyon? hahaha, I can never take him serious again after that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> That little icon reminded me....remember how Tim Thomas wanted to box Kenyon? hahaha, I can never take him serious again after that.


Haha, what? That was great... could have been like Celebrity Boxing.

-Petey


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

i hope the nets destroy the knicks, one of my favorite sites in sports.


----------



## KingofNewark (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Nets whooping the Knicks is business as usual nowadays.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Knicks have won 9 of 11 at home. Only two losses were Miami and Seattle.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

everyone eyse will b on kidd and marbury so vc will have less presure and preform well
we cant afford to lose this game at all. we have to beat this team.. if we can have a preformens like last night we will win.
100
89
best preformer
kristic


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Jason Collins Vs Sweenty


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

didn't tim thomas say something else about another player this year and the player responded with something like 'don't put me and tim thomas in the same sentence'. tim thomas is a joke

i found it...it was ray allen. he said he wanted to choke him next time he saw him. for a guy to call others fugazies, he sure is challenging a lot of players and then backing out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



uptown4784 said:


> Jason Collins Vs Sweenty


 Thats maybe the least appealing match up I've ever heard.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

i wouldn´t sleep on sweetney though. the lesser knowns always seem to have big games vs us, like brunson last night. :curse: plus, NY plays well at home. we´d be hard-pressed to come out with a win, but i don´t see NY taking this one. we´re playing like rabid animals right now, and the knicks have always been good prey. 

110-97 nets (it´s the garden! i see VC and Jkidd going off)


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

sweetney/k.thomas are the only knicks that i really have total respect for (you have throw j.williams in there too). they just go out and play hard every night. they dont want to be a showoff and dont have egos. if the knicks had more people like ms/kt/jw on their roster maybe they would actually be respectable, but instead they wanted to get 2 "ballers" and an underachieving sf. you know marbury wants to put up 30+ againsts us and im sure crawford wont be shy in throwing his normal bricks up at the rim via his horrible shot selections.

carter: 25+pts
kidd: triple dbl(or miss it by 1pt/ast/reb)
krstic: 20pts,8reb

we def should win this game unless if crawford/marbury both shoot like 80%combined (rofl). you know vince wants to light it up at MSG so i really believe we are going to have a solid game all around...cant wait!

maybe we'll see another kidd2carter off the glass at the garden again. if NY goes into a zone, we goina rip them apart

btw. lol can we please get a new picture of nenad? lol


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Do the Knicks still think they can make the playoffs ???
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Reality check please. :nah: 

This will be a good game for the Nets. They should be motivated to beat the Knicks at MSG for the last time this season.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

I'm going to this one. Company tix. Can't wait. I always go to the Nets games at the Garden and it's always fun to watch the Knick fans boo their own team. Brilliant!
:jump:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Netted- said:


> I'm going to this one. Company tix. Can't wait. I always go to the Nets games at the Garden and it's always fun to watch the Knick fans boo their own team. Brilliant!
> :jump:


Wooh, sounds sweet, hope you have a great time, Welcome to the board...

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



> I'm going to this one. Company tix. Can't wait. I always go to the Nets games at the Garden and it's always fun to watch the Knick fans boo their own team. Brilliant!


Lucky  I probably get some tickets Nets vs knicks but at CAA. Just need call Gus Johnson


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



uptown4784 said:


> Lucky  I probably get some tickets Nets vs knicks but at CAA. Just need call Gus Johnson


Or you could just walk into the practice facility and ask one of the players.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

lol but dont have car. I would of done that


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



smaug said:


> i hope the nets destroy the knicks, one of my favorite sites in sports.


 :dogpile: :cheers: :jump: :banana: :buddies: :worship: :mob: :allhail: :gbanana: :cheers:


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Netted- said:


> I'm going to this one. Company tix. Can't wait. I always go to the Nets games at the Garden and it's always fun to watch the Knick fans boo their own team. Brilliant!
> :jump:


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeepiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..................GO NETS..N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

you guys dont get to cocky we arent the best team in the league anybody stands a chance against us


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

I see the Nets winning this game as they will be playing good defence and Carter and Kidd will be focused on winning the game. Nets will be riding their recent hot streak and should have good momentum.

Predictions

Carter 33 pts/6reb/5ast/2stl
Kidd 14pts/11ast/10reb Triple Double 
Krstic 15pts/8reb/2blk

I just want to see the Nets crush the Knicks


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

The key is to weather the storm early. The Knicks are going to come out strong, but if we counter that and even surpass them they will lose interest and wither as usual. If they hang around they will try to play spoiler. NOt good.

The best thing is to really hammer them. If we do that then the last game against them next week will be a little easier. At CAA, with nothing to play for and momentum on our side, they will practically role over for a belly scratch.

I love playing the Knicks. It's even better since Marbury is there. There is no way the Nets can let them play spoiler. Can't have it!

:no:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Haha, Vegas has the Knicks as the favorites by 2.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=154542

-Petey


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Haha, Vegas has the Knicks as the favorites by 2.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=154542
> 
> -Petey


 I wonder how acurate they have been with the Knicks and the spread?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Netted- said:


> I wonder how acurate they have been with the Knicks and the spread?


We take our spreads from Vegas' sites. So... I'm sure they make more money then lose.

Anyway, feel free to play, we do them for all the games, it's free, just use the board points you have collected by posting, reading, etc etc...

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J., March 31 - Ordinarily, the Nets would look past Friday night's game against the Knicks and instead focus on Saturday's encounter with the Orlando Magic, who lead New Jersey by a half-game for ninth place in the Eastern Conference standings.

But the Nets, who trail the Philadelphia 76ers by one and a half games for the final playoff berth, cannot overlook the Knicks at Madison Square Garden.

"This is a rivalry game," Nets forward Jason Collins said after Thursday's practice. "It doesn't get any bigger than that."

Since the Nets traded Stephon Marbury to Phoenix for Jason Kidd in the summer of 2001, the Nets have won 17 of their last 20 meetings with the Knicks, including a four-game sweep in the first round of last season's playoffs.

In the teams' last meeting on Jan. 1, New Jersey won by 93-87, sending the Knicks on a downward spiral in which they lost 16 of their next 18 games. This came after Marbury proclaimed himself as the best point guard in the N.B.A. on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Haha, Vegas has the Knicks as the favorites by 2.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=154542
> 
> -Petey


I'm all over that.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Netted- said:


> I'm going to this one. Company tix. Can't wait. I always go to the Nets games at the Garden and it's always fun to watch the Knick fans boo their own team. Brilliant!
> :jump:


Knicks fans booing the Knicks because of the Nets = Priceless.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Netted- said:


> The key is to weather the storm early. The Knicks are going to come out strong, but if we counter that and even surpass them they will lose interest and wither as usual. If they hang around they will try to play spoiler. NOt good.
> 
> The best thing is to really hammer them. If we do that then the last game against them next week will be a little easier. At CAA, with nothing to play for and momentum on our side, they will practically role over for a belly scratch.
> 
> ...


The best thing for the Nets would be for Marbs to try to prove us wrong again, which usually consists of him trying to do everything.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> you guys dont get to cocky we arent the best team in the league anybody stands a chance against us


I don't think anyone is getting cocky, we just like it when the Nets beat the Knicks.

Which is why we are excited for tonight. :banana:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

i want vince to have a good game he hasnt had that one dominant game against new york yet wheras he has had one against every other team


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Lets Go Nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> i want vince to have a good game he hasnt had that one dominant game against new york yet wheras he has had one against every other team


I want the Nets to have a good game. They need it if they want to make the playoffs.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



uptown4784 said:


> Lets Go Nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I see you have 4000+ points. 

Go put it on the Nets!


----------



## Vladman27 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

How do I get more points??


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



> I see you have 4000+ points.


lol if u check I put already 10,000 on nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vladman27 said:


> How do I get more points??


Just by posting, you get on average about 15 points per post.

-Petey


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> i want vince to have a good game he hasnt had that one dominant game against new york yet wheras he has had one against every other team


he likeee the garden. he stepped up big in that playoff run when they knocked the knicks out. and he said there's just something about the air in the garden. :banana: 

i think it'll be a playoff-charged game (umm, it kinda is lol)

well, i hope anyway :gopray:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

I'm SOOO pumped, how many do you guys predict for VC tonight?

-Petey


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

I put some big points on the Nets tonight. I can't believe the Knicks are favored by 2 tonight lol.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Sixers and Magic each losing, still in the first quarters of those games though.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

wow, good question.

he likes the air "up there", but i'll be prudent and go with 27pts, 5 rebs, 6 assists :angel:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



roro26 said:


> he likeee the garden. he stepped up big in that playoff run when they knocked the knicks out. and he said there's just something about the air in the garden. :banana:
> 
> i think it'll be a playoff-charged game (umm, it kinda is lol)
> 
> well, i hope anyway :gopray:


im sayin he hasnt had that good game against the knicks this season


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

"The Lincoln Tunnel Tussel is set, and thats no April Fools"...Ian Eagle, you are a commentating god


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Did anyone see that play from practice? Best bounces it off the wall to vince for the dunk...that was nice.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

orlando and philly losing i expect bos to win


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Did anyone see that play from practice? Best bounces it off the wall to vince for the dunk...that was nice.


It was amazing!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Nets going with the grey uniforms for the first time this season. Kurt Thomas hits a jumper to start things off for the knicks.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Kurt thomas w/ the jumper after Vaughn missed a fast break layup off the tip.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

game time


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Mavs beating Philly 55-41 at halftime. :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Kidd responds, Krstic gets the board off a Knick miss.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince with the long three, Kidd with the long rebound...Kidd hits the 3. 5 points early for him.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Kidd is flying all over the court...9-1 against the Knicks...HEHE...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Kidd with a big 3... 'Kidd will take on any Thomas'... LOL

Timmy w/ a miss 3.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

j-kidd 3 shot attempts


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Knicks are cold, and Nets are boxing out well.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Knicks aren't putting in any effort to rebound on the offensive end. Hope they keep it up.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

the gray jerseys are back :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> j-kidd 3 shot attempts


He's open, no one is rotating to him.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

vince 0-3 to start ever since he says he loves to play in nyc he hasnt had a 30 point game there


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

nice pass from Vaughn to Kidd!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Shot clock violation for the Knicks...Kidd answers with another basket. He's playing determined tonight. Kidd 7 - Knicks 2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Knicks are a few steps slow to start off the game.

Kidd w/ a give and go.

Collins w/ his 2nd foul early.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



tr_west said:


> the gray jerseys are back :biggrin: :banana:


great i always wanted to see vince in one


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince is the man...9-2 NEts


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

VC knocks down the fadeaway. Kelly said it, both teams are getting looks, its just the knicks are missing and the nets are making.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Key to Victory: Zoran playing in the first quarter


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter is ready to play... nice D on Thomas then hits on the other side.

Knicks are 1-6 from the field.

9-2, w/ 8 left.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

ahhh CMON NETS!!! CONVERT THOSE!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Collins in foul trouble already....:sigh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Wow, break, Vaugn to Kidd, Kidd misses the layup, Krstic miss an uncontested follow...

Crawford with a big 3.

9-5, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

I heard Cliff and Best have been playing through injuries, pretty gutsy efforts from both


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Krstic is on Sweetney... Krstic just there with his hands up. Guess the Nets are not worried about Sweetney.

Carter rims one out.

Thomas w/ another missed 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince 1-5 from the field to start things off. Cliff nails the three. 12-5 Nets.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Things looking good...3-3 from 3pt land and Cliffy hits one...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Mogriffjr said:


> Things looking good...3-3 from 3pt land and Cliffy hits one...


See, maybe it won't be so bad to start Robinson...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Carter is ready to play... nice D on Thomas then hits on the other side.
> 
> Knicks are 1-6 from the field.
> 
> ...


look like vince isnt only one playing good d vince 1-5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Knicks are just shooting and then going back down the court...they aren't trying to get to the basket (other then marbury 1 time)...they aren't trying to rebound. Not that I'm complaining about that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> look like vince isnt only one playing good d vince 1-5


Just a bit cold...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Nets are 7-1 at the garden w/ Kidd, pretty impressive.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Kidd with the TO, Thomas stopped downlow, Vince with a TO, Marbury lays it in.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Robinson gets a tip, Nets ball... more good things from Robinson.

Marbury w/ a layup.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

nenad takes it downlow with a hook. He is getting very good at working the post. And then he swats away Crawfords shot.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Krstic w/ a hook.

14-7, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Krstic playing well early...stay outta foul trouble big boy...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Krstic with a block, Kidd caught reaching in, Krstic is supppper active...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

wow, 4:24 left already...this first quarter is flying by. Sweetney picks up a foul guarding Nenad.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

another knick TO, they are not looking good on offense. And as I say thist, sweetney picks up his 2nd foul with a charge.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Krstic is playing super aggressive, taking every shot his way.

Sweetney w/ an offensive.

Nice play by Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

bye bye Sweetney...offensive foul on him...2 fouls...in comes Rose...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

well vince i have a question if you like playin in the garden how come you cant buy a basket LOL


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince might be too excited playing in the garden, maybe he shouldnt look forward to playing there so much


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince drove... fouled hard. Going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince to the line, makes the first, makes the second. Nets up 16-9 with 3:07 left.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince is the 4th highest average scorer at MSG.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

16-9 Nets...VC with some FT's...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Vince drove... fouled hard. Going to the line.
> 
> -Petey


guess he saw he wasnt doin nothin with the jumper


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Hbwoy said:


> Vince might be too excited playing in the garden, maybe he shouldnt look forward to playing there so much


 Among active players, he's 4th in PPG at the garden.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Ah, he drove to finish hard... not to go to the line. He was going for a fancy dunk of some sort, when he was fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

orl and philly still losin


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

^Thanx for the info, thats refreshing to hear, hope he goes of on them then


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Among active players, he's 4th in PPG at the garden.


how many ppg


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Crawford hits a three. Nets up 16-12


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury to Crawford for the 3...

16-12, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

crawford for 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> how many ppg


 around 24 I think...I don't remember the exact number they said.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury with with another layup.

Nets 16-14.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

The Knicks are only shooting 20% right now.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Krstic with the nice pump fake...

Rose with the layup on the other end...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter to Krstic, Rose in... with a reverse layup? Yeah...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

only up 2


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

VC's only 1-6?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Buford in, Kidd out to et a rest. 

Kurt Thomas hits a jumper, 18-18 game. 11-4 run for the knicks.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Anima said:


> VC's only 1-6?


where have u been


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Tied game... 18-18.

Thomas had just hit.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

And the knicks take the lead....vaughn misses a jumper, knicks holding for one last shot.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury converts, knicks holding for 1 now...

20-18, Knicks.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

WOW Starbury with the 14-2 run to end the 1st...OUUUUCH


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Damn. 14-2 Knick run to end the 1st.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

WTF!!!

Knicks steal, 15 ft behind the arc hits a 3 that banks in...

23-18 Knicks.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury banks in a three to end the first quarter...ridiculous.

Knicks up 23-18 at the end of the first.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

vince with way too manu jumpers and look at that were down 5 knicks went on a 14-4 run after timeout


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> where have u been


Think she is watching her Celtics rock the Hawks.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

How much damage has Marbury done so far?

When the Knicks played the Blazers last week, he didn't do anything in the first half, but he exploded in the second half. Still didn't keep his team from losing to the sorry Blazers.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

anybody think nets will win playing like this


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Damn, last time I looked Marbury hadn't scored and now he has 9.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

That quarter flew by...nets started off hot, but then the knicks took over. Vinces shot isn't falling tonight, and when that happens, the nets are in trouble unless someone else steps up.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Man, Knicks hit... 25-18, 11-0 run.

Carter to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



HearToTemptYou said:


> How much damage has Marbury done so far?
> 
> When the Knicks played the Blazers last week, he didn't do anything in the first half, but he exploded in the second half. Still didn't keep his team from losing to the sorry Blazers.


wwere not the blazers and you guys have to stop bein so biased we are not one of the best teams in the league any and everybody has a chance of beatin us


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury picks up where he left off...vince draws a foul and going to the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> wwere not the blazers and you guys have to stop bein so biased we are not one of the best teams in the league any and everybody has a chance of beatin us


He's a Blazer fan...

The Hawks look good to Blazer fans.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter hits, 1 of 2, Rose to the line.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Lets see Buford comes in and the Knicks go on a run. 
:banghead:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Crawford is looking pretty good tonight, Mabury is just on fire though.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Rose hits 2 from the line. 27-19 knicks. Cliff hits a big three. 27-21 knicks.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Rose hits both, Jermaine Jackson in?

Robinson answers w/ a 3.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Rose w/ the offensive, fouled on the way up...

Going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

If we keep playing like this, I hope we lose... and when is Frank going to stop playing Buford?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

nenad turns it over, knicks turn it right back. time out nets. Knicks up 29-22


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Krstic turns it over... He just took too much time to work it in the post.

Knicks then promptly turn it over.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter picks up his 1st, Rose hits both FTs.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

if the nets keep turnin it over we are gonna lose big time and after the timeout i expect vince to come out which means knicks will build there lead


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

The Knicks are out rebounding the Nets by 5.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

time for Kidd to come back in.


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

There is no team I hate more than the Knick and it would pain me deeply to loose to them. GO NETS!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Krstic hits and 1.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Nenad gets position down low, lays it in and going to the line....and he misses.

Kidd in for Vince, who is going to the locker room with the trainer...not good.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Rose hits... 8 points in 6 minutes.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Kidd rims out on the open three. Knicks out rebounding the nets 17-11


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nenad gets position down low, lays it in and going to the line....and he misses.
> 
> Kidd in for Vince, who is going to the locker room with the trainer...not good.


man wtf


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Cliff limping now too...thats not what we need. In comes veal.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Robinson may be hurt, Veal somes in at the stoppage.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Best lays it in...31-25. Kidd, Best, Veal, Nenad, and Buford in as the lineup.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> wwere not the blazers and you guys have to stop bein so biased we are not one of the best teams in the league any and everybody has a chance of beatin us


Hey bro, I was just making some observations about how Marbury played when he played the Blazers, (who happen to be my favorite NBA team since I live in Portland). Didn't mean to make it sound like I was slamming any other teams in any way.

Believe it or not, the Nets are either my favorite or second favorite Eastern team in the NBA.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Veal tips it, nenad grabs it and lays it in. Knicks up 3 now, 31-28. Best picks up foul number one. Marbury and Tim Thomas back in.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Rose has 8 points and 3 boards in 6 minutes...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Krstic is picking it up now... 2 in a row, Nets now have 3 team fouls with 7 left.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

any word on vince


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Veal with some hustle on both ends, getting the boards. Buford picks up the foul...get him out of there. Collins back in, nenad to the bench.

Nets have vaughn, best, and kidd in there now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> any word on vince


 no.


----------



## pridefish (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

The sound and color on MSG is awful. It looks like a different game from the YES broadcast.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Well Vaughn, Best and Kidd on the floor at the same time. Where is Zoran?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Knicks get a few chances there, thomas knocks one down. 33-28 knicks.

Kidd hits a three. 33-31 knicks.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Looks like Krstic has had a solid game so far, but Vince has started off cold.
Has NY been pressuring him a lot, or is he just missing open shots?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

The Nets have one more turnover then assist. :nonono:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury misses a 3, tip missed... Taylor of all people get it, kicked out to Thomas, hits.

Kidd converts a 3, Thomas didn't rotate over.

33-31, Knicks.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

how many off. boards was that


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince coming back out of the tunnel, no word on whats up with him though yet.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter returns to the bench, Vaughn has his 2nd foul, TO, looks like Carter will be back in the game when the game picks up.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Turkish Delight said:


> Looks like Krstic has had a solid game so far, but Vince has started off cold.
> Has NY been pressuring him a lot, or is he just missing open shots?


hes in the locker room


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> how many off. boards was that


3 offensive rebounds on the same play for the Knicks.

-Petey


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Malik Rose is 6'9 at most and he's getting every single offensive rebound.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Carter returns to the bench, Vaughn has his 2nd foul, TO, looks like Carter will be back in the game when the game picks up.
> 
> -Petey


what do you think was wrong with him


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

This has been one hell of a battle of the SF's.

Thomas is 1-8 and VC is 1-7...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

I seriously doubt that Rose is 6'9 though, but he plays with a lot of heart and hustle


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince coming back in...no mention of what was wrong.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Mo Taylor picks up foul number 3 for the knicks. Kurt Thomas back in.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

If it wasn't for the off. rebounds there is on way the Knicks are leading right now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Rose hits the send, has 9... Veal was in the lane...

Taylor with his 3rd.

Carter looks like he is having some fun kicking the ball like a Hacky sack.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Veal with the fade away in the lane. 34-33 Knicks.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Veal with a fade away... has contributed well of the bench.

Nets only down 1 now.

Marbury w/ a turnover... was harrasing Marbury!!!

4 and a half left.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Damn, now Rose can't seem to hit anything. Maybe I jinxed him.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Rose hits the send, has 9... Veal was in the lane...
> 
> Taylor with his 3rd.
> 
> ...


well thats good at least its not his ankle


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Anyone seeing the scores for both orlando and philly, its like a massacre for both teams


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince misses, Collins tries to tip it in, didn't get it but draws the foul on kurt thomas, going to the line for 2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Rose w/ another foul on Collins, both teams are over the limit.

Hasn't scored yet, but has 4 rebounds in 6 minutes.

Collins second is good to tie.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

carter 1-8


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Hbwoy said:


> Anyone seeing the scores for both orlando and philly, its like a massacre for both teams


 Yeah, I have the thread going on about that. Cavs losing now too, but not by as much.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Best hits the jumper, ties it up at 36.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Best fouls Marbury, Steph now has 13 points.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Best hits after Marbury's 2 FTs.

The Knicks are NOT attacking the Offensive board when Kidd is on the floor, hoping to contain the Nets fast-breaks.

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Would be nice to get VC going...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Nets have 9 turnovers, Knicks have 8, all these fouls, not pretty, Veal just picked up another.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

9 TO's for the Nets, 8 for the Knicks.

Rose has taken more FT's then the nets.

Nenad and Cliff coming back in.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

not a good first half for nets to many missed shots turnovers and fouls


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



schub said:


> Would be nice to get VC going...


Carter is wrapped up... It's new, wasn't there in the game vs. the Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Frank with the big lineup....Robinson at SF...


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Best hits after Marbury's 2 FTs.
> 
> The Knicks are NOT attacking the Offensive board when Kidd is on the floor, hoping to contain the Nets fast-breaks.
> 
> -Petey


They got killed on the break in 3 of their 4 games out west.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

offensive foul on rose, 40-36 knicks.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Rose w. an offensive foul... hard hit on Carter.

Krstic with a 3 second violation.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

rose killin us


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Nenad with a 3 second violation...10th nets TO.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

nets not takin advantage offoul trouble


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Rose has already taken 10 FT's. :jawdrop:


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Other coaches must love playing us cause we have the MOST predictable offense. I know we can't run motion cause of Carter but still


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Does anyone else hate that mike and the maddog commerical?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

what the hell...Rose has been to the line 12 times already...CMON!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

rose has only hit 2 shots but he has 14 points


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Knicks up 5. 2:30 left, Knicks have 9 offensive to the Nets 5.

Krstic converts off Carter's pass.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Nenad lays it in after the ball fake. He's getting a lot of nice moves around the hoop.

Offensive foul on tim thomas.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

knicks playin good d on carter


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter 2-9, 7 points... weird looking shot though, hardly Carter like height on it.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> knicks playin good d on carter


I think he could be hurt.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

NIIICE pass from Carter!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince finally hits one. 2-9 from the field, 7 points. 41-40 Knicks. Collins gets on the ground, gets the ball. Vince gets a rebound off of a Cliff miss, no look pass to Kidd for the lay in. 42-41 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Nets up 1... 42-41, Carter, rebounding, posting at the line, no look pass to Kidd who hits the shot... pretty... Carter had started walking up the court too...

Kidd fouls after Carter steals it from Marbury.

Marbury misses the first. Misses the 2nd, Krstic travel, TO #11.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury misses 2 FTs, nenad travels for TO number 11 for the nets. 10 poitns and 4 rebounds for Nenad so far though.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

can we please quit givin it to krisric so much!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Jerome going to the line, foul on Krstic, Krstic has 10 points and 4 boards already too...

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Wow, Kidd has no assists and Vince has 5


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Nets up 1... 42-41, Carter, rebounding, posting at the line, no look pass to Kidd who hits the shot... pretty... Carter had started walking up the court too...
> 
> Kidd fouls after Carter steals it from Marbury.
> 
> ...


 Is this the Net's first lead of the game?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

oooh no, Bruno Sundav in. Game over.

Tie game, 42-42. 16 second left in the half, nets ball.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> can we please quit givin it to krisric so much!!


Why :whoknows:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



HearToTemptYou said:


> Is this the Net's first lead of the game?


We were up in the first quarter... by 8? It was a considerable lead buddy.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



HearToTemptYou said:


> Is this the Net's first lead of the game?


No, the Nets had an early lead


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



cpawfan said:


> Why :whoknows:


i dont care what no one says he isnt that good


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> can we please quit givin it to krisric so much!!


He's 5 for 7.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter drives, fouled by Sundov... He doesn't look right.

3.4 on the clock, so the Knicks will have a chance to do something before the half.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince fouled by Sundav with 3.4 left in the half. Going to the line for 2. Misses the first, time out knicks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Man the knicks have given Vince a good beating in this game


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Carter drives, fouled by Sundov... He doesn't look right.
> 
> 3.4 on the clock, so the Knicks will have a chance to do something before the half.
> 
> -Petey


what do you mean he doesnt look good he better suck it up and play


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter hits only the 2nd, Jackson almost got it to go down.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> i dont care what no one says he isnt that good


 What are you talking about?!?! Just because he shoots and that means vince gets less shots, that doesn't mean he is bad.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

:clap: Bruno Sundov!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

nets with a 1 point lead at half. Kidd is going to have to play a lot of minutes in the second half, cause when he went out, the Knicks took over.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> What are you talking about?!?! Just because he shoots and that means vince gets less shots, that doesn't mean he is bad.


thats not the reason


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> nets with a 1 point lead at half. Kidd is going to have to play a lot of minutes in the second half, cause when he went out, the Knicks took over.


Was it because Kidd went out or because Buford went in


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vinsane...ur insane...

Krstic has 10 pts BTW...we know what that means...hehe...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> thats not the reason


 I'd hope not, but I was just figuring that might be a part of it since you always say they need to give the ball to vince and not give it to nenad.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

other teams losin 
cleveland
philly
orlando


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



cpawfan said:


> Was it because Kidd went out or because Buford went in


 haha, a little bit of both.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> What are you talking about?!?! Just because he shoots and that means vince gets less shots, that doesn't mean he is bad.


and cant you guys respect my opinion


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

OT: Petey will be updating the KVH thread tonight. 15 points in 19 minutes


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> and cant you guys respect my opinion


Yes, but it would be more valid in a game where he is shooting poorly, at the time of your comment he was 5 for 7, while Carter was 2 for 9.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

How do the Nets play against the zone?

Blazers had a tough time against it when they played the Knicks last week. For some reason though, NY didn't stick with it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



cpawfan said:


> OT: Petey will be updating the KVH thread tonight. 15 points in 19 minutes


Oh yeah, you bet bro... 

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



cpawfan said:


> OT: Petey will be updating the KVH thread tonight. 15 points in 19 minutes


who is kvh


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

magic down 9 with 5 min in 4th


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> and cant you guys respect my opinion


 Its not disrespecting your opinion, you are entitled to that. But its just hard to understand why that would be your opinion when he is have a very solid game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> who is kvh


 Keith Van Horn


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

magic down 7 man come on wiz


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

OT: Sac killed the Cavs in the second quarter 41-19


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

sixers lost


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

OT: Dallas won 100-83


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

ZORAN ZORAN ZORAN

Come on Frank, ensure the victory and play #10


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

hahah, TJ looked like he was in so much pain when he was getting his head shaved.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

What a slam by Sweetney... back Krstic totally under the basket.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

2nd half underway


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Sweetny slams it down to start things off from the Knicks. Kurt Thomas picks up a foul.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

vince needs to get hot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

TURNOVER GALORE... Marbury w/ just another.

Nets up 1, 45-44, 10+ left in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Collins hits a jumper, knicks turn it over again.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Kidd misses a three, Knicks turn it over again.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince had a guy on his back, still lays it in and going to the line.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

man this game is just a turnover fest


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

YES!!!

Carter drives, hits and 1!!!

Carter is in double digits now!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

carter hits the FT, nets up 48-44


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Sweetney with a pretty shot, turns finger rolls over Collins?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter AGAIN with a nice move, goes off the glass AGAIN and going to the line AGAIN. Crazy.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Carter drives, hits and 1!!!
> 
> ...


for a minute there i though he wouldnt get there lol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter fouled again, and hits... weird looking fling lol, wasn't even looking.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince>>>>> you...

what a shot...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

51-46 nets after the FT from Vince. Nets running, Kidd finds vaughn for the jumper. 53-46 nets.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

so basically carter with 2 threes


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Wow Kidd play fakes, passes to Vaughn that hits.

Pretty 10-2 run. 53-46, Nets

Krstic has 3 fouls now.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Sloppy play from both teams right there.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

More uglyness.

Kidd turns it over, Knicks with their 3rd TO this quarter, and 14th of the game.

-Petey


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Carter fouled again, and hits... weird looking fling lol, wasn't even looking.
> 
> -Petey


That was awesome.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

come on vince gotta hit those layups


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury with a crazy layup, we must give up the most circus layups in the league.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

I wonder how long until Rose is back in the game...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Nenad fouled in the post...number 4 on kurt Thomas. Knicks over the limit with 6 1/2 left, nenad to the line. Misses the first, misses the second. 53-48 Nets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

knicks already in the penalty


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Shot clock violation by the Knicks, 16th TO for them.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

K. Thomas with his 4th...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince with another shot, gets the roll, and going to the line for 1. His shots are dropping now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Again? Carter with another and 1.

Carter with 14 points.

5:59 left in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Again? Carter with another and 1.
> 
> Carter with 14 points.
> 
> ...


you mean 16


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince hits, 17 points for him. 56-48 Nets. 5:40ish left in the third.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

56-48, Carter hits the FT, has 17.

Knicks like to use up their whole 8 seconds to bring it up court huh?

Ariza in.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter hits another, he's rolling now.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

hey guys..i just got back..things seem to be working for us, philly and orlando have lost...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter again, over Ariza.

He's catching fire.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

jason kidd with 1 assist up to this point???...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

did carter just get his shot blocked or something


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

How many layups has VC missed tonight?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Technical on marbury


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Collins picks up number 4, Cliff back in...with no headband?!?!?!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Technical on marbury


vince misses


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Why did Steph get a tech?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

vince carter shot breakdown......

jumpers: 3 of 6
layups: 3 of 11
dunks : 0 of 0


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter just called for his 2nd, 4+ left, Nets up 10...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

come on nets only up 8


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

number 4 on Nenad. Veal coming in.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Krstic with his 4th, Rose had the rebound, hand off to Crawford, with the block...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

sacramento has 96 points with over 5 MIN left in the 3RD quarter


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

weve got to get some wide open looks


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Anima said:


> Why did Steph get a tech?


 I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Anima said:


> Why did Steph get a tech?


 Argued with the ref...there was a jump ball earlier and he was trying to call a time out, I think he wasn't happy about how that went.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> weve got to get some wide open looks


we are shooting at 45%, they are shooting at 33%..

but we CANT make free throws.....(53% at the line)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> weve got to get some wide open looks


 Sounds good, but easier said then done.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

kidd sure loves those threes, 8 attempts already


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

seems like kidd fell off a bit started off hot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Awwww.... Nice Pam Anderson watching. Wearing a trench coat. Dirty thoughts...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury lays it in, 58-54 nets now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury w/ another layup, Nets with 2 second chances.

Arzia hits and 1.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Ariza lays it in, and one. Can make it a 1 point game....and he does.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

knicks down 4


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

What a run by the Knicks, 9-0 run...

UGLY!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

and just like that were up 2


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Oh, you gotta love low scoring games.

I wonder if you can tell how sarcastic I was being. heh heh heh...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury with the three, knicks up 60-59.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

MARBURY!!!

DAMN!!

Cover him!

Knicks up 1, Best responds.

Nets back up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

knicks take lead what happened to vince


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Best hits, puts the nets up one. marbury going to the line after foul #3 on best.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince goes 2 of 2 from the line, puts net up 1. 13 points in the third for him.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

cmon guys...LETS GO NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter was doubled, pass to Best, missed, got his own rebound, hit, Nets up 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Best gets his own rebounds, puts it up and hits. Nets up 65-62 with under a minute left in the quarter.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Rose w/ a big jam, follows on Crawford's miss.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

good shot for best boy does he love to shoot


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

who is this malik rose character and why does he keep scoring


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Rose must have been rubbing elbows alot with Duncan over the year, cause he looks like TD out there against us.

DAMN....

Kidd in and out at the Buzzer.

AWWWW!!!!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Nets with the last shot...kidds heave rims out as th buzzer goes off. After 3, knicks up 66-65


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



fruitcake said:


> who is this malik rose character and why does he keep scoring


I know, he was at the end of the Spurs bench, he plays us like an All-Star.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

kidd and carter have to play the whole 4th vince 6-18 needs to start hitting went 4-9 in quarter


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

It is too bad that the Nets all defensive team canidate can't stay out of foul trouble so that he could shut down Rose


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

kidd started off 2-3 since then 2-10


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> I know, he was at the end of the Spurs bench, he plays us like an All-Star.
> 
> -Petey


He also played well in the Finals against the Nets. I'm guessing he likes playing the Nets


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

How many assists does Kidd have?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



cpawfan said:


> It is too bad that the Nets all defensive team canidate can't stay out of foul trouble so that he could shut down Rose


dont just blame it on collins where is kristic


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

whose startin 4th


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter... with a TO. 15th of the game.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

nets start off the 4th with their 15th TO


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



HearToTemptYou said:


> How many assists does Kidd have?


 1...can you beleve that!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Hey look at that, Robinson rims 1 in.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Cliffs shot rims in, Taylor fouled underneath and goes to the line for 2.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

i think he has 2 now...stupid gameday keeps changing


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Taylor is going to the line... Knicks 20th at the line.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



fruitcake said:


> 1...can you beleve that!!!!


 that is crazy...he had 0 at the half, I was very surprised.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Veal lays it in, and the foul!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Hits both, Knicks up 1. Boy are they getting some calls.

Kidd to cutting Veal, lays it in and fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Taylor fouled and he hits both


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

stupid crawford...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Crawford nails the three, knicks up 71-70.

Vince answers, nets up 73-71


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vc 3!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Crawford responds with a 3.

71-70, Knicks.

Carter with a 3.

73-71, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

stupid crawford....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Crawford nails a long two..he's getting hot. 

Veal with the monster jam! nets up 2.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Red Head with the flush!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Veal!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

both teams hot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury to Crawford hits, Kidd to Veal again, 6th lead change of the quarter.

Taylor misses, Veal rebounds.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Crawford with the tray...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Nice jam by Ariza on the break. Tie game, nets take a time out.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter misses the 3, reverse game by Ariza, he reminds me of RJ...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

where is nenad and twin?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

i know kidd and vince are tired but we cant afford to give them a break


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

The Nets have only made 12-20 FT's. :whatever:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

2 tied games, 6 lead changes this quarter... so exciting.

Kidd misses, Jackson in...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Kidd rims out the thee. 5-14 from the filed.

2 ties, 6 lead changes already this quarter.

Knicks turn it over...19th time.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

3 for uncle cliffy!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Krstic falling out of bounds to Robinson who hits the 3, 12 points off the bench for Robinson.

78-75.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury still out, Crawford w/ a 3, miss, Rose rebound, Ariza slashing, foul on Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Man, if Kidd isn't dishing it, the Nets are really going to struggle to pull off a victory.

This is a completely different team when Kidd is running the point the way he usually does. It doesn't sound like he is his typical self tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Ariza miss both... 17-3 with the Playoffs vs the Nets, and we need this one.

Oh man, Veals' basket waived off, foul.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

vince with a nice move but they call him for the offensive foul....booooo


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

veal with the of foul what is he doin in iso


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Crawford hits another, cuts the Knicks lead to 1. Marbury is gonna come back in.

Kidd nails the 3! 81-77 nets.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Kidd with the 3....niiiice...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Crawford hits over the Nets zone, he has 17...

Marbury getting ready to check in, Nets only up 1. Kidd hits a 3, up 4.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Crawford launching it from waaaay out for no reason. Veal with his 5th foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Veal with his 5th on a box out, Robinson had the board... Crawford was shooting from half way mid court line and the arc... Odd...

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Maybe Kidd read my last post! heh heh heh...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Veal with his 5th on a box out, Robinson had the board... Crawford was shooting from half way mid court line and the arc... Odd...
> 
> -Petey


 Yeah, he's been hot, but not that hot.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

12 points off the bench for Cliffy. Solid contribution tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Robinson w/ a big game... 4/8, 3/4 from 3. Nice game off the bench.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Collins in for Veal.

Nets up 4, 81-77... 5+ left.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Kidd with the steal, goes all the way, nice spin move, fouled and going to the line for 2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Collins w/ an ugly shot. Kidd stopped Marbury's break. Kidd to the basket, foul... going to the line.

Tim Thomas w/ his 4th.

Kidd misses his 1st attempt of the night.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

WTF.... Marbury with a dish to Crawford for the 3, fouled by Carter, chance at a 4 point play, to narrow it to 1...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Crawford hits the 3, and is fouled by vince.

Vaughn in for Cliffy.

Crawford makes it a 4 point play, 82-81 nets. 4:22 left.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Wow, so his 2nd career 4 point play verus us... Sweet huh?

Carter hits faking out Thomas hanging in the air.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

T. Thomas with his 4th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Knicks with another 3 offensive boards, foul on Vaughn to stop playage.

Kurt Thomas to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Wow, Kurt on Carter, in and out, Collins tips the rebound to himself, Carter drives, he was pushed, Carter to the line...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince going to the line after the foul by Tim Thomas, his 5th.. Hits the first, hits the second. Nets up 86-83


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Gets the roll on the 1st. Nets up 2.

Nets up 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vaughn picks up foul #5. Crawford to the line, makes the first, makes the second. 86-85, Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Nets over the limit, personal foul #5 on Vaughn, Crawford to the line.

Hits the 1st.

Hits the 2nd, Nets up 1... 86-85.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince nails a huge 3 to beat the shot clock!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Vince...fadeaway 3....BANG!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

I hope Cliff doesn't pull a classic choke like he did countless times with the Blazers.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

OMG... Crawford tips, Collins taps to Kidd, behind the half, Kidd passes to Carter, Carter hits a 3 with 4 seconds left.

Knicks miss, going the other way...

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter fouled, makes both. 

Still up 3.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Go Vince


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Nets up 4, Rose going to the line when the game picks up...

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Crawford fouled, hits both.

VC with a 3!!!!

Rose miss, off. foul on Carter.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

i dont think you go to the line after an offensive foul


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Nets up 4, Rose going to the line when the game picks up...
> 
> -Petey


you dont go to the line after an offensive foul


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

2 minutes left, nets up 89-85. Thomas lays it in, 89-87


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vinsane said:


> i dont think you go to the line after an offensive foul


 Not in the NBA.

In highschool, I know if you are over the limit you do.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Huge jumper from collins! 4 point game. 

Kidd stels it, lays it in, and 1!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter to Collins...nice shot JC...WOOOOOOOOOOOO FOUL!!! J-KIDD!!!OWNS U KNICKS!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Tim Thomas w/ a big play... Nets up 2.

1:40 left.

Carter to Collins 2 feet in from the arc...

Kidd strips Marbury, passes to Vaughn, Kidd is filling, Vaugn to Kidd, fouled, to the line...

Wow

18 points, 7 rebounds, misses the FT.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



HearToTemptYou said:


> I hope Cliff doesn't pull a classic choke like he did countless times with the Blazers.


:laugh:

:none:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Kidd misses the FT. Nets up 93-87, 1:15 left to go.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

How much time is left in the game?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

19th 30 points games as a net for vince. 3 more games to tie the record for most ever as a net in a season.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

93-87 with a minute left, NJ leading, according to the Blazers pregame show.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Carter is now 3 30 point games from being the Net with the most 30 point games in a season, and doing it after being traded mid-season.

Marbury fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

if vince gets one rebound it will be a perfect game


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Shooting foul on KT, Kidd misses the FT, KT with the rebound.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

1:05 left...marbury at the line, hits the first, hits the second. 93-89.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury with 25, hits the 2nd.

Knicks down 4.

1 minute to play.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

we need good d and no turnovers to win


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Kurt Thomas puts it back after a marbury miss. Nets up 2 with 30.1 left.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Thomas with a rebound and hits... off a Marbury miss.

Net was trying to burn clock.

30 seconds to play.

Do the Knicks start to foul?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Thomas with a rebound and hits... off a Marbury miss.
> 
> Net was trying to burn clock.
> 
> ...


vince has to either take the shot or set some one up or jason kidd


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Marbury misses a layup but KT gets the board and puts it back.

Knicks down 2.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Thomas with a rebound and hits... off a Marbury miss.
> 
> Net was trying to burn clock.
> 
> ...


 I think they have to.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

nets using the clock....

Vince tries the fade away, offensive interference on Nenad....Knicks get the last shot. 4.8 left in the game.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

I can't take this....!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> nets using the clock....
> 
> Vince tries the fade away, offensive interference on Nenad....Knicks get the last shot. 4.8 left in the game.


nenad you idiot :curse: you see what i mean he makes dumb mistakes


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Thomas with a rebound and hits... off a Marbury miss.
> 
> Net was trying to burn clock.
> 
> ...


I don't think so, I think the will try to play defense and try for the last shot.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Oh man... Carter fading away, Krstic offensive interference.

4.8 remaining, Knicks with final possession, Nets up only 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

refs change it to 5.1 on the clock.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

i think they will most likely go for the win heere...a marbury or crawford 3...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Petey said:


> Oh man... Carter fading away, Krstic offensive interference.
> 
> 4.8 remaining, Knicks with final possession, Nets up only 2.
> 
> -Petey


no foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Anima said:


> I don't think so, I think the will try to play defense and try for the last shot.


Well thanks, nor predict a Knicks miss...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> refs change it to 5.1 on the clock.


 nevermind, 4.1


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

So does NY try for the tie or the win with a 3?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Thomas misses the three! kidd rebounds, its over! Nets win!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

WOOT WOOT!!! Timmy with the miss...WE WIN!!! WE WIN!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Krstic with the off. goaltending.

Who takes the last shot, Marbury or Crawford?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Holy Cow, how dumb... Rose was open so they go to Thomas for a 3... off the backboard.

Nets w/ by 2.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Gutsy win am so happy, hopefully nets can beat up the magic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Rose was wide open on the inbound, but they didn't give it to him. Thankfully.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

good win..we are now a HALF game back of philly!!!!!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Man, that was crazy.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Yay Nenad You Are Lucky They Made Up For Your Blunder


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Nets win, Magic lost, Sixers lost....looking like cavs will be on the losing end too. Good night for the nets playoff hopes tonight.


----------



## Vladman27 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

OMG that was way too emotional following the play by play here. Good nets win!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Whoa, Kidd and Vince 45 and 43 mins man those two have overplayed


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Vladman27 said:


> OMG that was way too emotional following the play by play here. Good nets win!


Feel free to take part in it... we love when everyone is involved.

Yeah, it was a crazy game.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nets win, Magic lost, Sixers lost....looking like cavs will be on the losing end too. Good night for the nets playoff hopes tonight.


i think now they are a game within final spot all we have to do is beat orl tommorrow i am gonna pray we win


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*



Hbwoy said:


> Whoa, Kidd and Vince 45 and 43 mins man those two have overplayed


we got orl tommorrow steve played 45 minutes hopefully hes tired


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

Dear All the Guests looking at this thread,

Sign up for the site! Its's awesome. And if you do, I'll personally donate you 100 points.

~ToddMac11


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

What a game. Not the best played game, but it is still a W.


----------



## xavisxavis (Apr 2, 2005)

I agree...its good to see nets winning, next game is up against the Magic, I think nets are gonna win


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

xavisxavis said:


> I agree...its good to see nets winning, next game is up against the Magic, I think nets are gonna win


 Welcome to the boards! I'll keep up my side of the deal and get you your 100 points shortly.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

every gm i think i said nets to win but this nxt gm im gonna say we blow them out lol this was to close of a gm then it should of been but i think i saw some emotion out of kidd to day thats a good sign :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> i think i saw some emotion out of kidd to day thats a good sign :biggrin:


At the start of the game, he came out hot and it seemed like he had that attitude of taking the game over. I think he is really determined to do everything he needs to do to finish out this season strong and make it to the playoffs.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Knicks @ Nets--04.01.05*

I hope Kidd+VC aren't too tired for tommorow but aslong as we get the W. I'm also happy that VC(and the Nets) were able to bounce back from that bad first half(even though we were up).


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

im so happy i cant even explain it. we win, magic/sixers lose totally made my day happier after seeing what is going on with pope john paul II


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

This is a very good game, starting the weekend right! :banana:
Good job guys ... can't join this afternoon/evening .... problems at work.


----------

